# No urge to have bowel movement unless standing



## Kristy Lee Laverick (Aug 3, 2014)

I get constipated if I don't stand after a meal - WHY?! I only ever feel the urge to have a bowel movement if after a meal, I am in a standing position. Mostly, I can "make myself" go 30 minutes-ish after breakfast, at home, when I stand pretty much still after breakfast. This can also happen after lunch or dinner too, sometimes all three if I've got time. But once again, it's 15-60 minutes, if I am standing.

This is so inconvenient as I cannot always just take breaks in my day to "stand still" just because I might feel the urge to go. If I remain sitting, go about my day, whatever, I just won't feel the urge. My stomach will feel heavy and I'll get bloated, but nothing happens when I try.

This happened when I went on holiday a few weeks ago. It took me three days to go, and I had the worst abdominal pain I've ever endured in the middle of the night. I couldn't find a position that didn't cause me pain. I'm terrified as I'm going on holiday again on Saturday, this time with my boyfriend and his parents - this will be such an inconvenience - I can't just stand around everyday like "hold on give me 30 minutes"
















Does anyone have any idea how I might break this habit, if that's what it is, or offer any reason as to why this might happen?


----------



## Dreamcatcher32 (Nov 12, 2013)

Oh hun, I relate so much to your predicament! I am the exact same way. Though before my therapy at Mayo Clinic, I could only have a BM sitting in a certain position at my desk. If I moved at all 30 min after breakfast, no urge would come. I am still dealing with the same thing but I'm able to get myself to 'go' while standing now as well. I have pelvic floor dyssynergia (tension) so this is the reason for my problem and I imagine it could be yours as well. When the pelvic floor muscles are too tense, a person can not get an urge to go to the bathroom nor can stool come out very effectively. (but not always - with pelvic floor tension someone can just have problems 'going' or problems getting an urge. Doesn't have to be both) Pelvic floor tension can be very hard to detect unless you have a defecogram or are accessed by a pelvic floor therapist that deals with pelvic floor dyssynergia/biofeedback/balloon expulsion. I went through Mayo Clinic's two week bowel retraining and it was wonderful. Though I will say that the dedication of the person is what creates the best outcome with this type of therapy. Even Mayo Clinic's assessment of doing it for 2-3 months after I left was not enough. I'm 8 months in and still learning! You really have to get in touch with your body.

If someone recommends an Anorectal Manometry, be warned it can turn up normal. Mine did! I expel a balloon pretty well but I push way too hard. This condition can be quite sneaky and is extremely common, not to mention completely overlooked by GI's. They usually just want to push medications on you which is only letting the condition go to get worse down the road. When you're on vacation, I will say that you shouldn't hesitate to take something. I imagine you're 'tensing' your pelvic floor in unfamiliar places. this is very common. Until you get some therapy, I would take something while you're on vacation. Lifetime or Bluebonnet Magnesium Citrate (2 tbs) works for me. No other brand or kind does and it HAS to be liquid for potency. I get mine at Whole Foods. You can also try Fiber helpers (very important for those with PFD), Miralax, Milk of Magnesia, or suppositories. Mayo said to use these every 3rd day but I will every 2 days if I don't go. That hasn't happened for a long time though. It's all pelvic floor with me. If it's relaxed - I'll go!

Anyway, I think you should set up an appointment with a highly rated motility specialist or if you have Mayo Clinic or Cleveland Clinic nearby, head over there. I would also recommend a squatty potty and 'waiting' to use the bathroom until the urge is extremely strong - push as little as humanly possible! If you do, it should be by 'pooching' with your upper belly (near diaphram) only slightly. I'd say more like a nudge, not a push. Be sure to get your diet in place (soluble and insoluble fibers) and pushing will be a breeze! With PFD you want bulky stool as this is going to give you the most powerful urge. But you also don't want it so big that it won't pass. Good luck!!


----------

